# Accomodation Certificates from II



## KCI (Oct 6, 2008)

I received a request from II today.  They want me to deposit my Marco Island, FL timeshare for Sept 2009 and they will give me an AC.  Did anyone else get one of these for any timeshares you own?  I am amazed that of all the timeshares we own, they would choose to offer an AC for this unit, as the usage is in prime hurricane season.  Oh well!  I guess they think they know what they're doing?  Linda


----------



## pjrose (Oct 6, 2008)

I get them for all of our Royal Resorts units.


----------



## walumb01 (Oct 6, 2008)

polo towers and marriott desert springs II are being offered in our account
one or two bedrooms


----------



## london (Oct 6, 2008)

*AC's*



walumb01 said:


> polo towers and marriott desert springs II are being offered in our account
> one or two bedrooms



Have you been able to use the AC's prior to expiration?

We had numerous bonus weeks from RCI, but could never use them, or the choices were not good.


----------



## KCI (Oct 6, 2008)

We had two for this year, one has just expired, the other is good till Oct 13 but we won't be able to use it.  We also own a Royal Resort unit but no word from II about an AC...


----------



## irish (Oct 7, 2008)

have 2. haven't used either


----------



## bnoble (Oct 7, 2008)

I had two last year, and used both of them---a Memorial Day weekend trip to DVC, and sent my brother to Big Bear Lake the week after Labor Day as a wedding gift.

They are surprisingly useful.


----------



## Kimberly614 (Oct 7, 2008)

I had two this year and have used both for Beach Club Villas studio rooms in June.  We will use one for our family, and I am donating the other to our school's auction.  Yes, I know I do not get a tax write off, but it should help raise some money for the school and maybe some family will get a pretty nice deal


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Kimberley, that is a nice thing to do!  I hope they make good money on that donation.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just my general observations about ACs:
-II has significantly lessened the # of AC they are offering. Historically, they gave them out early and often but seems to have changed over the last year or so as seen by the long thread on the marriott board about getting ACs.

- If you can use  them for last minute travel/flexchange ( within 59 days) they are great!! For between $150-$300 you can get some great bargains!

-If you going somewhere off season that normally has a lot of supply (like Orlando in Off season) Then there great for >59 days of travel. 

But as many the post have said, a lot of ACs go unused.


----------



## CATBinCO (Oct 8, 2008)

We used ours! Arizona in early June - yeah it's going to be hot - but we have never seen the Grand Canyon or Sedona so we're looking forward to it! For my AC, Orlando in June was also an option, but the airfare is too much, and I'm saving it for when my son is a little older. (He's only 18 mos right now.) If I have a bonus week, I am going to try my hardest to use it, even though it's limited on locations, and we're limited to traveling during school breaks since my husband is a teacher.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 8, 2008)

> -II has significantly lessened the # of AC they are offering. Historically, they gave them out early and often but seems to have changed over the last year or so as seen by the long thread on the marriott board about getting ACs.


My anecdotal experience confirms this.  I've got two summer Wisconsin weeks that were offered in 2008, right at the one-year mark.  The 2009 weeks have not been offered ACs.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 8, 2008)

So far I've gotten one every year for my June Spicebush week.  I've use them for Marriott Grande Vista in Orlando, Swallowtail (HH) and for Marriott Manor Club (twice).  I've been very happy with all ..especially love Manor Club


----------



## AMJ (Oct 9, 2008)

We also use our certificates. We have used them for Aruba in June and Hilton Head in July and Christmas as well as Orlando for Christmas. 

We are using our 2009 Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head weeks next year. Our Cypress Harbour week did not qualify for an AC this year so we won't have accommodation certificates for 2009.

Joyce


----------



## KCI (Oct 9, 2008)

I am the OP and no one has really answered my original post.  I, too, have received AC's in the past that just automatically showed up in my II account but this year I actually got a request in the US Mail from II stating that if I deposit my Marco Island unit they will give me an AC.  Has anyone else received the same kind of offer through the US mail?


----------



## rsackett (Oct 9, 2008)

In the past I have gotten offers for an AC through the mail.  I have not gotten one this yesr.

Ray


----------



## hunkyleebo (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, every year they send me something in the mail offering me an AC for my Hideaway Sands week (St. Pete, FL).  Maybe they're targeting west coast of FL since there's high demand and low supply?


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 10, 2008)

We just received an AC offer in the mail for a 2008 Hawaii deposit.  In the past we have received this request and it always reflected the current and next year.   Online it showed that 2008 and 2009 were both eligable, but the 2009 offer was recently removed online.  Interesting that 2009 was not being offerred.  I am not sure if this is because they anticipate getting a lot of deposits next year, or because our resort just changed management companies.  But, back to the original question, yes the offer came through the mail.  We have gotten a mailed offer every year since purchasing in Kauai.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 11, 2008)

I would guess it is because Hawaii demand has fallen as airfares have risen.


----------



## erm (Oct 11, 2008)

I received the offer in the mail for my Eagle's Nest Thanksgiving week but I had already deposited it.  I was promised an AC by the II rep but when I didn't see it show up on my account I called II.  The rep I spoke with told me that my week didn't qualify - the previous rep had made a mistake.  I had to speak to a supervisor to get the AC I was promised.  Eagle's Nest weeks have always qualified for ACs.


----------



## maddaug (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a request for deposit first and receive an AC for our Longboat Key timeshare in the mail. Our usage is in June. So yes to your question.


----------



## Kola (Oct 12, 2008)

hunkyleebo said:


> Yes, every year they send me something in the mail offering me an AC for my Hideaway Sands week (St. Pete, FL).  Maybe they're targeting west coast of FL since there's high demand and low supply?



My experience confirms II targeting of Florida Gulf coast. Clearly high demand most of the time. But they don't seem to offer an AC for Colorado or Tennesee or West Virginia. Or do they ?

K.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 13, 2008)

Kola said:


> My experience confirms II targeting of Florida Gulf coast. Clearly high demand most of the time. But they don't seem to offer an AC for Colorado or Tennesee or West Virginia. Or do they ?
> 
> K.



I received ACs for my Feb deposit in New Smyrna Beach (FL) and Williamsburg Virginia summer weeks.  Also received one from the purchase a getaway offer - get a free AC.

So I have 4 that need to be used by September.

Using 1 for DVC in January
Using 2 for NH ski in March - stay about 4 nights
Giving one to my parents
Using 1 for NH summer - stay about 4 nights


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, I'm so jealous...! My Worldmark never let me have AC


----------



## icydog (Oct 13, 2008)

*Let me know*

If anyone has an AC they cannot use please send me a PM. I have run of weeks to search with and it's driving me CRAZY  Thanks Marylyn


----------



## Radcliffe (Oct 21, 2008)

*AC offered for Playa Andaluza but...*

We were offered an AC for our 2009 week in Playa Andaluza. This seems great as we planned to deposit anyway next year.

The problem is we've also bought a week at MGV which has passed ROFR but the paperwork is taking forever so can't get my week booked. Ideally my plan was to exchange Playa (should be easy enough we hope) and book a second week as an owner at Grande Vista, should this be easy enough or are we likely to be too late? We're not sure how heavily booked MGV gets at that tme of year. We are looking at 2-16 July.

Also any idea what chance we have of getting the second week by using the AC or is that just pie in the sky?

Appreciate any help you can give as we seem to get more and more confused each year,although we do love our Marriott purchases so far.


----------



## Kimberly614 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't believe July is on the grid for Orlando so you would have to make the exchange during flex (59 days out).  June is on the grid, though, so if you could switch your dates by a bit, you might be able to get the first week with an AC. I have used both of my ACs for Beach Club Villas in Orlando for June 2009.


----------



## hedin (Nov 3, 2008)

I received an AC offer by mail for my Smoky Mountain fall week. Unfortunately, it only qualified if I deposit my 2br whole and I am planning on splitting my unit.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 28, 2008)

OK ... Im new to ACs, whats the grid?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 28, 2008)

If you use your AC to search II inventory, you'll see a grid or chart (like an Excel spread sheet) that has numerous geographical areas (e.g., Aruba, Hilton Head, Las Vegas) on the left from top to bottom. On the top of the chart, from left to right, you'll see each of the next 12 months listed. At every point where an individual geographical area intersects with a specific month, there is a box. If the box is shaded (e.g., Hilton Head in July), there is no availability for your AC. If the box is blank (e.g., Hilton Head in February), you can check that box if you are interested in searching for availability in that location and that month. The grid severely limits your vacation choices to mostly off-season weeks that might otherwise go unclaimed as exchanges.

If you limit your search to the next 59 days or less from the date of your search, you won't see the grid and won't be limited by it. You'll be able to see most of II's available inventory.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 28, 2008)

I have received AC offers via the mail from II and usually it shows up online, also, under my week. 

I get AC offers for my Smoky Mountain summer weeks and for my Marriott Branson Gold week, too.


----------



## Cyndy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have to say that I got an AC for deposing my 2009 Marriott Ko Olina week and I am really frustrated because frankly, the choices they gave me to use it suck.  It is rather aggravating to deposit a high demand Marriott week and then get locked out of any decent months to another Marriott destination (i.e. Arizona) unless I want to go in the summer - - no winter months offered at all.  The way it's going, we'll probably just let it go.  This is my first time getting an AC for depositing and if this is how you are rewarded, I think I'll just rent it out if I ever need to deposit again.  I really wanted to go somewhere either in Phoenix this winter or within driving distance in the summer.  Oh well, live and learn.  I know it is probably more open if you make plans within the 59 day window, but that doesnt' work well for us due to work schedules, etc.


----------

